# Probleme bei RAM Vorschau in After Effects. Bricht ständig ab.



## Postill (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo in die Runde, 
mache gerade einen Trailer (30sec.) in After Effects 6. Die RAM Vorschau bricht seit heute immer auf halben Wege ab, oder noch kürzer, so dass ich den Trailer mit diversen Animationen nicht vollständig sehen kann.
Weiß jemand warum dem so ist?

Gruss Till

(PS: Die Kompositionsvoreinstellungen sind auf 30 sec gestellt.)


----------



## meta_grafix (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie der Name schon sagt: RAM-Vorschau. Wenn dieser voll ist, bricht diese ab. Hängt also von Deinem Hauptspeicher und Vorschaueinstellungen/Qualität/Größe ab.

Servus


----------



## snuff (2. November 2004)

Willst du mehr von der Vorschau sehen, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1) Auflösung im Kompositionsfenster nicht auf Voll sonder auf Halb, gegebenenfalls niedriger.

2) Die Framegröße im Kompositionsfenster von 100% auf niedriger stellen.

2) Den Qualitätsbutton der Ebenen auf niedrig stellen (im Timelinewindow re. neben der Ebene)

3) Im Fenster wo der Ram-Vorschaubutton ist,zB.: SKIP FRAME: 1

Hinweis: ist das Kompositionsfenster nicht auf Voll und 100% und die Ebenen auf niedriger Qualität,
              wird dir Bewegungsunschärfe nicht mehr angezeigt.


Gl&hf


----------

